# Wissenschaftler untersuchen Kaufverhalten nach SPAM



## Heiko (15 Juli 2011)

Eigentlich ist es logisch: wenn niemand auf SPAM reagieren würde, hätten wir vermutlich keinen SPAM mehr. Auch wenn er recht billig zu versenden ist, entstehen Kosten, die zu decken sind. Und verdienen will der SPAM-Versender ja auch dabei.
Es muss also Leute geben, die auf SPAM reagieren, so viel ist klar. Niemand konnte aber bislang sagen, wie hoch die Quote der Käufer nach SPAM ist. Um dies zu untersuchen hat ein Forscherteam herauszufinden versucht, welche Umsätze im Bereich Online-Arzneimitteln aufgrund von SPAM gemacht werden. Dabei kamen recht interessante Ergebnisse und Zahlen heraus.

Weiteres bei Technology Review...


----------

